# Act1um



## jezzdobbel8610 (Jun 14, 2011)

Does anybody else here have any benefits from feeding their dogs Act1um, the holistic walmart brand dog/puppy food. I keep searching for the right food to feed my puppy, I know alot of food has corn fillers and I do not want to feed my dog a food that has corn fillers or crappy first 5 ingredients on the list, but I have yet to find the perfect one for him and it's getting frustrating. However I can't go spending alot of money on dog food for him either, so I can't be spending 80 dollar on a bag of puppy food per month. So I'm curious about if anybody else has experiences with Act1uim for dog food?


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

It's only carried in Canada, and I haven't seen the ingredient list.
If you post it, I could give an opinion.


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

Found this ingredient list posted elsewhere, can you confirm this is correct?


> Chicken meal, brown rice, oatmeal, potatoes, rye, millet, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), chicken, chicken cartilage (natural source of glucosamine), natural flavour, tomatoes, salmon meal, salmon oil, whole dried egg, flaxseed, kelp, calcium carbonate, potassium chloride, dicalcium phosphate, lecithin, sodium chloride, chicory root extract, cranberries, alfalfa, spinach, broccoli, sweet potatoes, apples, blueberries, pears, bananas, vitamins and minerals, probiotics, yucca schidigera extract, dried rosemary, cinnamon, turmeric, capsicum, chamomile, dandelion, paprika, garlic.


It's pretty grain-heavy, but they are better quality grains.
I'm not a big fan of chicken fat as an ingredient, and it's a clue that there is probably more grain than meat.
"Natural flavors" aren't something I like to see either.

All in all, it looks like a nice upper mid-range food. If it works for your dog, I see no harm in feeding it.


----------

